
The Random Forest Based Detection of Shadowsock's Traffic - Tree1993
http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8048116/?reload=true
======
68c12c16
This is the kind of research that helps to make the internet censorship in
China (i.e. the Great Fire Wall) possible...

Here is another recent work published by the first author, "Identifying Tor
Anonymous Traffic Based on Gravitational Clustering Analysis",
[http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8048117/](http://ieeexplore.ieee.org/document/8048117/)

I just do not understand what good such researches would do to regular people
living in China? And yet, it has been funded by the public money.

